# UTE FANS ARE A DISGRACE



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

So were you one of those classless fans that were booing Brian Johnson throughout the whole game and then after the game were treating him like he's a king? I'm assuming you weren't one of the typical classless Ute fans that left the game when Oregon State went up by 8. Ute fans never seem to surprise me with their typical classless and bandwagon frame of mind! My nephew and sister are season ticket holders and attended the game, they're huge Ute fans, my little sister is an alum, and they said they were extremely embarrassed to be Ute fan's in the crowd when moronic fans started leaving the stadium with two minutes and some change to go after Oregon State went up by 8. They also said the fans right behind the Utah Bench were talking trash to Brian Johnson the whole game, putting him down and treating him like crap by taunting him and yelling at him so he could here them. It's one thing to not be a fan of the Utes and realize that their QB is not all that great and makes stupid mistakes, however, to be a die hard fan and talk trash and not stand behind your 5-0 team who's playing a good pac 10 team is a travesty and downright shameful! UTE FANS MAKE ME SICK!!!!!!!!!! It was great listening to the post game show last night when a drunk she-male Ute fan called up and she just wanted to say how great the cougars I mean BYU followed by some drunk mumbling I mean the Utes played tonight! :roll:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Your point is taken, what is your thought about the fan who got into it with Crowton in one of his final games?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> UTE FANS MAKE ME SICK!!!!!!!!!!


Aren't you a utefan? 

I have to say that I used to root for the U except when they played BYU until I enrolled at the U for 'higher' learning. I learned to hate the U more than anything else. I was surprised watching the game last night at how many empty seats I saw as the audience was scanned. utefan was too busy dipping kiddie cones I suppose.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I think all fans are the same. 

I can remember on many occasions being annoyed by Cougar fans who kept clogging the isle way with time still left on the clock. The stairs were full last year when BYU came back and beat Utah.

I don't understand attacking a college kid for bad play. I think too often fans forget these are young kids that don't get payed to play the game. 

Shane


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Me and my buddy was talking about this issue this morning. My friend is probably one of the biggest Ute fans out there, but he even gets annoyed by Utah fans. Here was his observations:

He thinks about 25% of Utes fans are idiots. 

It is crazy, when the game started it was said it was a sale out, but yet about a quarter of the stands were empty, well at least until the second quarter when all of the tail gater's decided to start showing up. I think tale gating is fun, but isn't the point to watch the game?

It only takes a few plays for some of the fans, if you can call them that, to turn on their own. As Uintaman said, Brian Johnson started getting booed after he threw some bad passes. Most of these people know nothing about football, it was as much Ludwig fault as Johnson (even though he didn't look to good).

I seen many so called fans getting in the faces of The Beaver Fans, why is my question?

Fans leaving with 3 minutes left in the game, then quickly trying to make it back when they score with 1:39 left. 

Lastly, why would you rush the field?

I also agree with Comrade Duck, it is not just Utah's fans that are like this. Unfortunately it is too common among most teams and their fans.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Me and my buddy was talking about this issue this morning. My friend is probably one of the biggest Ute fans out there, but he even gets annoyed by Utah fans. Here was his observations:
> 
> *He thinks about 25% of Utes fans are idiots. *
> 
> ...


Tell your friend he is very conservative, to the tune of about 60%.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Comrade Duck said:


> I think all fans are the same.
> 
> I can remember on many occasions being annoyed by Cougar fans who kept clogging the isle way with time still left on the clock. The stairs were full last year when BYU came back and beat Utah.
> 
> ...


You bring up two points I agree with 100 percent.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Johnson wasn't real sharp with his passes all night.... at least from where I was sitting at near field level. It was ugly... and booing bad play is one thing but I agree, you don't get right in the guys ear while he's on the bench. Thats what his coaches are for. Rushing the field?? C'mon, they pull out a last second win with Louie Sakoda and they're supposed to be sitting on their hands? No way... thats a great win for all the fans there and the team that earned it... why not let the kids have a little fun? I admit, I had my doubts about hopping the fence and running out to join the celebration, thinking I didn't want to get busted but hell, it was my first game there so I figured I might as well wring every bit of enjoyment out of it that I could. Sorry if that doesn't sit well with some folks but honestly, I had a hell of a good time and so did all the folks around me. 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Johnson wasn't real sharp with his passes all night.... at least from where I was sitting at near field level. It was ugly... and booing bad play is one thing but I agree, you don't get right in the guys ear while he's on the bench. Thats what his coaches are for. Rushing the field?? C'mon, they pull out a last second win with Louie Sakoda and they're supposed to be sitting on their hands? No way... thats a great win for all the fans there and the team that earned it... why not let the kids have a little fun? I admit, I had my doubts about hopping the fence and running out to join the celebration, thinking I didn't want to get busted but hell, it was my first game there so I figured I might as well wring every bit of enjoyment out of it that I could. Sorry if that doesn't sit well with some folks but honestly, I had a hell of a good time and so did all the folks around me. 8)


It sure was a fun game wasn't it Riley. I was too far up to rush the field, plus I am a midget and I might have been trampled to death. One good thing about storming the field, I got out of there quicker. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, it was a blast... it was one of the most fun things I've ever done. I didn't know they played on turf though... was surprised how soft the landing was when I hit the field. :lol: Very cool to be down there looking up at the stands though. Standing next to the Ute players was pretty awesome too.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Man, it was a blast... it was one of the most fun things I've ever done. I didn't know they played on turf though... was surprised how soft the landing was when I hit the field. :lol: Very cool to be down there looking up at the stands though. *Standing next to the Ute players was pretty awesome too*.


Aw......ain't that cute. :wink: _/O *(u)*


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Aw......ain't that cute. :wink: _/O *(u)*


 :lol:


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Thats right BYU fans never leave early or talk trash about their players and coaches. Norm Chow was loved by all BYU fans and how did that work out. Oh that is right he has won a national championship and BYU has won a couple of Vegas Bowls.

Later,
Griff


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > UTE FANS MAKE ME SICK!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Are you being serious? I'm a BYU season ticket holder and very seldom cheer for the Utes, however, the better they are when the Y plays them the better off it is for the conference.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Your point is taken, what is your thought about the fan who got into it with Crowton in one of his final games?


Anything involving Crowton I could really care less. He almost destroyed the BYU football program all by himself. I'm not sure what your talking about though, can you refresh my memory about that incident?


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

GRIFF said:


> Thats right BYU fans never leave early or talk trash about their players and coaches. Norm Chow was loved by all BYU fans and how did that work out. Oh that is right he has won a national championship and BYU has won a couple of Vegas Bowls.
> 
> Later,
> Griff


I was talking about the Ute fans because of the way they behaved last night. Every BYU home game I observe people leave early no matter what. They are the same ones that do it every game. I have never understood why they do it and it pisses me off but to each their own I guess. I can promise you that in the same instance as last night there would not have been BYU fans leaving with 2:22 to go. The way the fans were treating Brian Johnson is why I am making a big deal of all of this. I will admit that kind of stuff was going on with Crowton, however, he deserved every second of it.


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

How is Crowton doing nowdays? Oh that is right, I think he is at a small school in Louisiana. Which by the way is the defending national champion and on track to repeat this year.

Later,
Griff


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

You are right nobody bailed on the Y with a 1:18 left against Utah.
Later,
Griff


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

GRIFF said:


> How is Crowton doing nowdays? Oh that is right, I think he is at a small school in Louisiana. Which by the way is the defending national champion and on track to repeat this year.
> 
> Later,
> Griff


I don't think anyone has ever said Crowton wasn't a good offensive coordinator! What kind of head coach did he prove to be? That's what I thought! :roll:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

GRIFF said:


> You are right nobody bailed on the Y with a 1:18 left against Utah.
> Later,
> Griff


So your telling me that people left? I was at the game and that did not happen, you can make up all the crap you want but that aint going to fly.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

GRIFF said:


> How is Crowton doing nowdays? Oh that is right, I think he is at a small school in Louisiana. Which by the way is the defending national champion and on track to repeat this year.
> 
> Later,
> Griff


I forgot to ask, and what exactly is your point?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> GRIFF said:
> 
> 
> > You are right nobody bailed on the Y with a 1:18 left against Utah.
> ...


I just want to let everyone know, it wasn't like half the stadium walked out, it was literally 500 max that walked out, which is a pretty small amount, I bet that many walked out during the Utah BYU game.

Once again good one tree, I hate when he takes picture of me when I am working.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Jahan,

What does that picture of Fixed Blade holding a hose have to do with this thread?


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

jahan said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > GRIFF said:
> ...


I know you like me and all but you didn't need to post my picture for everyone to see, that picture was for your eyes only Jahan. Way to betray my trust. I'll stop sending you pictures of me even though you were paying for them, I just can't trust you anymore!


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

My point is you, a BYU fan, rips on your own team(Norm and Gary) and calls for their jobs, and when they leave BYU they go on to bigger and better things. All the while you are still stuck at BYU claiming you are so much better than anyone else.

You must have been watching a different game on a portable TV or something, because I was also at that game. For a minute I thought the stadium was on fire because so many people were running for the exits.

Later,
Griff


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> So your telling me that people left? I was at the game and that did not happen, you can make up all the crap you want but that aint going to fly.


I was at the game. In fact, I was at the game with Griff. As much as we disagree on college football, he's right in that there were plenty of Cougar fans bailing last year when Utah took the lead. I about had a conniption fit every time I had to look around somebody's fat head in my way just to see the end of the game.

I think Griff's point is that when you live in a glass house you shouldn't throw stones.

All teams have the same type of fans. The only difference is the team you cheer for.

Shane


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Jahan,
> 
> What does that picture of Fixed Blade holding a hose have to do with this thread?


Tree has a secret crush on me and since he is the man with the power he controls me. BTW Tree why did you have that picture on your computer? :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to let everyone know, it wasn't like half the stadium walked out, it was literally 500 max that walked out, which is a pretty small amount, I bet that many walked out during the Utah BYU game.
> ...


 :mrgreen: :rotfl: -~|- *()* -()/>- -()/- *OOO*


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

GRIFF said:


> My point is you, a BYU fan, rips on your own team(Norm and Gary) and calls for their jobs, and when they leave BYU they go on to bigger and better things. All the while you are still stuck at BYU claiming you are so much better than anyone else.
> 
> You must have been watching a different game on a portable TV or something, because I was also at that game. For a minute I thought the stadium was on fire because so many people were running for the exits.
> 
> ...


I can't believe your on here defending Crowton, that just goes to show what kind of a Joke you are. I actually could not believe Tom **** did what he did to Chow, he should have been the next coach period, instead he hired Crowton. Are you really as clueless as you sound?


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > So your telling me that people left? I was at the game and that did not happen, you can make up all the crap you want but that aint going to fly.
> ...


So what is your point? Do you have a problem with me calling out the Ute fans last night? Get over it and quit acting like your all high and mighty!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > So your telling me that people left? I was at the game and that did not happen, you can make up all the crap you want but that aint going to fly.
> ...


Why don't you let your little sister fight her own battles!


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> *So what is your point? * Do you have a problem with me calling out the Ute fans last night? Get over it and quit acting like your all high and mighty!


How slow are you? It's really not that hard to get but I'll try to explain it one more time. I'll even keep it simple for you.

If Ute fans are a disgrace for how they acted last night then so are Cougar fans, because on any given Saturday in Cougartown you can find the same type of behavior.

Lighten up.

Shane


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Crowton's success speaks for itself. BYU homers are oblivious to everything, your blue shades are so dark blue you couldn't even see fans leaving the stadium during the Utah Game.

See CD this is why I had to become a cougar hater. Just to many of these around.

Later,
Griff


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Crowton's a good guy...and it was kind of BYU adminstrators to free him up to find a differnent job where he fit in better and had a much better chance of succeeding. Getting fired is often a good thing for all parties involved. 

Chow was the offensive coordinator through a lot of the LaVell Edwards era. Toward the end, as great as they were, their act got stale. I attended a lot of BYU games with my Dad...who was a high school football coach (division one player in his day). With his scouting/analyst skills he correctly predicted 80-90 percent of BYU's plays, based upon such keys as down and distance, defensive alignment, and offensive set (including individual players' "cheats" and tendencies). I think other coaches in the WAC/Mtn West, with time to study films, were even better than my dad. That coaching staff got lazy and arrogant and tired...and it was time for a change. BTW, Tom Holmoe is not the only owner/AD that has passed on Norm and a head coach. He has yet to get his chance. Some guys are great coordinators but don't have what it takes to be the head guy. 

BTW, my dad was one of those. He wanted nothing more than to be a head football coach. He was always wildly successful as a coordinator, but never got the head coaching job. He was an average head baseball coach, as far as wins go. As far as player loyalty and love, he had no peers.

Bronco is obviously a better fit for the Coug program -- scoreboard.

As for bonehead fans: They are everyhwhere. No one has a corner on that market. I'm a cougar season ticket holder, so I speak from my experience. I've also attended games at the Rose Bowl, the Coliseum, Rice Eccles, Romney Stadium. Vegas, U of Washington...not a lot of difference...a lot of people out to have a great time, a few jerks.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

GRIFF said:


> Crowton's success speaks for itself. BYU homers are oblivious to everything, your blue shades are so dark blue you couldn't even see fans leaving the stadium during the Utah Game.
> 
> *See CD this is why I had to become a cougar hater. Just to many of these around.*
> 
> ...


Your both idiots as far as I'm concerned. That's real adult of you to become a cougar hater because of its fans. Could you be any more wishy washy? Yet you are a Ute fan because their fans are so much better. :roll: Why don't you two lovers take you BS somewhere else!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

UintaMan said:


> GRIFF said:
> 
> 
> > BYU homers are oblivious to everything, your blue shades are so dark blue you couldn't even see fans leaving the stadium during the Utah Game.
> ...


Just ignore into-men, his head is so firmly lodged where the sun don't shine that the blue glasses are useless.


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

You root for a school that preaches morals and ethics, yet you appear to have none. Good work Uintaman.

Later,
Griff


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> Your both idiots as far as I'm concerned. That's real adult of you to become a cougar hater because of its fans. Could you be any more wishy washy? Yet you are a Ute fan because their fans are so much better. :roll: Why don't you two lovers take you BS somewhere else!


Someone has some insecurities. Your arguments can never stand on their own merit so you always turn to name calling. You have zero credibility.

Real mature. The ironic thing is that you would lecture someone about what's "real adult". Your hypocrisy knows no bounds.

I'm embarrassed to say that you and I cheer for the same team.

Shane


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> GRIFF said:
> 
> 
> > Crowton's success speaks for itself. BYU homers are oblivious to everything, your blue shades are so dark blue you couldn't even see fans leaving the stadium during the Utah Game.
> ...


I am not sure if you are confused, but CD is a hard core BYU fan, but just not one with blinders thats all.  :roll:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Uintaman, why do you find it necessary to involve the rest of us in your obvious emotional crisis? Are you really this crass and cantankerous in _real_ life? :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

jahan said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > GRIFF said:
> ...


YOU CAN ALL GO **** YOURSELVES!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

GRIFF said:


> Crowton's success speaks for itself. BYU homers are oblivious to everything, your blue shades are so dark blue you couldn't even see fans leaving the stadium during the Utah Game.
> 
> See CD this is why I had to become a cougar hater. Just to many of these around.
> 
> ...


Is it fair to say that Griff and Uintaman fall in that 20-60% range of "idiot fan"? I'm just throwing out a question here  I agree every team has "the special ones" :wink:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Uintaman, why do you find it necessary to involve the rest of us in your obvious emotional crisis? Are you really this crass and cantankerous in _real_ life? :mrgreen: :wink:


For one thing you nor any of the other ass holes on here know what I'm going through in real life!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> YOU CAN ALL GO **** YOURSELVES!


Just for the record... I'm not a Y fan, nor do I know a ton of them but I don't think most of you are anywhere close to this.... a little optimistic about your team's chances for a national championship game or title, but not this explosively ridiculous. :wink:

Oh, I'm also the UW "special" fan.... who runs onto the field celebrating with Utah fans and players after the U beats a Pac-10 team. :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

O.K. This thread is done. The name calling has no use nor purpose. 

GaryFish


----------

